# Fuzz. My best Friend.



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Someone once asked me: "What is the difference between Fuzz and Distortion and Overdrive..."

I said "well consider it like this..."


Overdrive is a fire
Distortion is an Inferno
and 
Fuzz is a Chemical Explosion. And it get's everywhere!

"I love the way fuzz hurts your ears" he said, I said in return "That is the sound of your earwax chewing through your brain". 

Fuzz is my favorite effect because it can represent all facets of the peach...fruition to ripe to rotten. the fuzz can do it all...and with soo much personality! Seek unique tone my friends!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm hooked on Fuzz.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I absolutely love my Tri/Ram but still haven't found a way to make it cut through in the mix as well as my OD's. Really love it around the house though


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

I've been feeling I need more fuzz in my life the last couple of months, so I've been on the lookout for some new ones.

Recently picked up a few newbies, and am feeling a lot better.

Can never have too much fuzz!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yep, fuzz fanatic here too!


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

Yup - I am a fuzz convert. I like the full range of "drive" that it can get and how it reacts with my volume and tone. For myself, I do not have any od or dist drives - I use the FEA photon fuzz for low gain up to thick drive sounds. The one thing I was missing is the burpy splatty kind of fuzz but I think I found that in the PTD mini bone (I am on the wait list for one).


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

All hail FUZZ!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Yep, lovin' the fuzz.
Here are my two (ATM)
View attachment 2686


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

My modest Fuzz collection but I think it covers a lot of Fuzz territory.


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Your modest collection is actually very diverse! Love that Coloursound!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Khorah said:


> Your modest collection is actually very diverse! Love that Coloursound!


Thanks! The Colorsound is amazing. It has a buttery tone I haven't experienced before. It was the cheapest of the bunch too, I got lucky


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is what I currently have.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

One last riff before selling it.
http://youtu.be/zycigrP4DXE


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

soldierscry said:


> Here is what I currently have.


Another cool Colorsound!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

ed2000 said:


> One last riff before selling it.
> http://youtu.be/zycigrP4DXE


I imagine you got a good return on your investment.


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

I have to be careful no to stomp too hard on mine.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Very "soulful".



ed2000 said:


> One last riff before selling it.
> http://youtu.be/zycigrP4DXE


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

I have a Fulltone 70 and a Swollen Pickle. No pics though... but trust me it's fuzzy over here...Starting to build my collection of em.


Looking to pick up any kind of fuzz at this point. A Fuzz Factory is on the horizon though. there is some noisy shit lurking in there! 

Who else is a slave to the FUZZ?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Khorah said:


> I have a Fulltone 70 and a Swollen Pickle. No pics though... but trust me it's fuzzy over here...Starting to build my collection of em.
> 
> Looking to pick up any kind of fuzz at this point. A Fuzz Factory is on the horizon though. there is some noisy shit lurking in there!
> 
> Who else is a slave to the FUZZ?


Definitely over here. 

I like to try a swollen pickle. 

Right now i have a big muff pi tone wicker, an mjm London and a full tone 69(for sale)


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

The pickle is has a number of sweet spots. It's really fun to mess with. I has a great deal of head room! Sooo loud and mangled!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's my favourite one, but it's too big for my pedalboard, so it just gets used at home these days.








[/IMG]

-Mikey


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Not much of a fuzz guy. I just don't know what to pick up that I'll like. 

I have one boutique fuzz, and I can't even remember what it's called. I can get that fuzz tone from the beginning of Rush's 'working man' song. 

The main reason for my post is to simply mention that using something like a Morpheus detune pedal with a fuzz is an otherworldly experience. Try it if you haven't already.


----------



## Arcane (Oct 14, 2012)

Spikezone said:


> Here's my favourite one, but it's too big for my pedalboard, so it just gets used at home these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever want to get rid of this guy give me a shout!


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks, but it's a keeper. That's why I messaged you about whether you had a similar-sounding, smaller pedal in your line-up.
-Mikey


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Sweet. I love old fuzzes like that. That box is crazy cool


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I've just pick up a MadebyMike '78 IC Muff from N1ck here on the board. It makes me giggle every time I stomp on it. Insane amounts of gain. Huge sweep on the tone knob. Nasty, crushing but still completely musical and usable. It's the sound I've been hearing in my head since I was 12. Definitely my new best friend as far as gear is concerned!


----------

